# touring bike heaven



## jags (11 Aug 2008)

so if you guys had a pot of money to spend on a touring bike decked out with the finest groopset/wheels/saddle/bars/stem/basically the lot panniers /racks ,what would be your dream machine ,might as well dream here as in bed..


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Aug 2008)

Hmmmm, probably a Mercian King of Mercia.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Aug 2008)

For our 25th Wedding Anniversary we bought a pair of Thorn Ravens (Nomad and Tour) as our "presents" to each other.

Whilst I can see a couple of upgrades, I am fairly happy with both machines.


----------



## snorri (12 Aug 2008)

Koga Miyata World Traveller with Rohloff hub.


----------



## Amanda P (12 Aug 2008)

Panamericana Tout Terrain.

(I've got a tourer I'm very happy with, but there are some lumpy places I'd like to be able to get to without loosening my teeth).


----------



## Tim Bennet. (12 Aug 2008)

Same again I think; it's worked perfectly for the passed 25 years, no reason to think the same thing wouldn't work just as well in the future.


----------



## mikeitup (12 Aug 2008)

*re:*

mmm.... not an easy choice.

If I had the dosh I would pay a visit to Chas Roberts for my dream bike!


----------



## vernon (12 Aug 2008)

I've got the frame - a Dave Yates Hosteller
I've got the saddle - Brooks B17
Ive got the saddle bag - Carradice Nelson

Just need the rest 

Meanwhile my Dawes Galaxy keeps on rolling.


----------



## Andy in Sig (12 Aug 2008)

I've got my dream machine: it's a HP Velotechnik Street Machine fitted with disc brakes and a Rohloff hub. Got to be a contender for the ultimate touring bike title.


----------



## mcfcbird (12 Aug 2008)

snorri said:


> Koga Miyata World Traveller with Rohloff hub.



Ditto!

Or at least a 26" wheel custom signature series with identical spec.

Wouldn't part with my 700c Dawes though...


----------



## theloafer (12 Aug 2008)

had mine last 15 years custom made caygill..thoughit is in need of some tlc at the moment


----------



## snorri (12 Aug 2008)

mcfcbird said:


> Wouldn't part with my 700c Dawes though...



You know, that is my real problem.
How could I possibly go cycle touring on a new bike and leave my old Dawes at home lonely in the shed?


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2008)

I agree. I've thought about whether or not I'd like a Hewitt for my next important birthday (which is ages away) but decided no. Liesl's pretty much my perfect bike.

I might respray her yellow though.


----------



## jags (12 Aug 2008)

were dreaming here guys go for it ,my own choice would be touch button gear changes if dura ace made a touring groopset,phil wood hubs, chris king head set,to be continued ill be back


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2008)

I'd rather spend the money on my next tour, to be honest!!


----------



## 14june1942 (15 Aug 2008)

A Farrhad Manufaktur VTF T400 Rohloff; every component is just what you dreamt of: steel frame; Rohloff gears; Shmidt dynamo lights; Magura hydraulic rim brakes; Tubus rack; bike stand etc. I should stress I have no commercial interest in the supplier whatever!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Aug 2008)

Actually, thinking about it, I'm more than happy with my ancient Galaxy.


----------



## simoncc (15 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Actually, thinking about it, I'm more than happy with my ancient Galaxy.



So am I. But that didn't stop me buying an Ultra Galaxy a couple of years ago and that's even better for touring. The old Galaxy is now on 23mm tyres and road brakes and is a superb, fast town bike.


----------



## skmc1955 (16 Aug 2008)

I might respray her yellow though.[/quote]

I read somewhere that mentally unstable people prefer yellow cars (my wifes friend had one so I think there,s some truth in that!) I wonder if that applies to bikes as well Cathryn?!!


----------



## vernon (16 Aug 2008)

skmc1955 said:


> I might respray her yellow though.
> 
> I read somewhere that mentally unstable people prefer yellow cars (my wifes friend had one so I think there,s some truth in that!) I wonder if that applies to bikes as well Cathryn?!!



That theory makes sense of one of my colleague's choice of car. She mad and the car's a vile yellow.

I'm thinking of selling my yellow framed fixie - an unstable takers?


----------



## jags (16 Aug 2008)

no need to spray anything remember you just won the lottery so you can buy the very best ,forget about keeping what you have start from scratch.i love my thorn great bike and groopset( ex ),great wheels /tyres ,but there not the best out there,look at what they done with road bikes over the years super light and super strong,i reckon the touring bike could pick up a lot of technology from the light weight road bikes ,


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

Hmmm...

I'm remarkably happy with my aged Bianchi San Remo - and don't want to part with it. It does need a respray though, as Gino is looking a bit like a faded film star in looks. He needs a facelift even though the basic structure is still lovely 

For a respray, there is a particular Mercian colour I adore....


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I'm remarkably happy with my aged Bianchi San Remo - and don't want to part with it. It does need a respray though, as Gino is looking a bit like a faded film star in looks. He needs a facelift even though the basic structure is still lovely
> 
> For a respray, there is a particular Mercian colour I adore....



Go on Waffly, spill the beans, what colour is it? I'm just contemplating buying a KOM and I went to their showroom on Friday for a perusal. They had one in there in "flamboyant ruby" lined in gold. Wow. I fell in love.


----------



## jags (16 Aug 2008)

just sold my bianchi


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Go on Waffly, spill the beans, what colour is it? I'm just contemplating buying a KOM and I went to their showroom on Friday for a perusal. They had one in there in "flamboyant ruby" lined in gold. Wow. I fell in love.




Not sure of the correct name for it. A cycling friend had a bike of hers done in the colour and it is glorious. Best I can describe it as is a gloriously flamboyant raspberry. Indeed I've emailed her to ask what the correct name for the colour is. Mr Wafflycat has mentioned that my tourer may well be done before winter. I do hope so.

_Edit: dependent upon cost, I may well end up having it powdercoated locally, in which case it will most likely end being black._


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Aug 2008)

Funnily enough, my initial thought was to have a KOM in black, 'cos you don't see many in that colour these days.


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

Just checked. The colour is the magenta flamboyant. It should be known as 'most delicious raspberry'


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Aug 2008)

simoncc said:


> So am I. But that didn't stop me buying an Ultra Galaxy a couple of years ago and that's even better for touring. The old Galaxy is now on 23mm tyres and road brakes and is a superb, fast town bike.



Well, you can never have too many bikes.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Just checked. The colour is the magenta flamboyant. It should be known as 'most delicious raspberry'



Ah yes. I have in front of me the Mercian colour charts, and that is very similar to the ruby flamboyant I am currently lusting after. I want a Mercian now!!!!!!!


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

The magenta flamboyant is very, very girlie in real life. It is *gorgeous*


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Well, you can never have too many bikes.



n+1


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> The magenta flamboyant is very, very girlie in real life. It is *gorgeous*


Ah well, if the ruby flamboyant is also girlie, then <adopting Betty Boop style girlie pose> will it match my nail varnish?


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

Gerry: this is the 21st century - that you choose a girlie colour means you are secure enough in your own masculinity to be able to carry it off with aplomb. So there!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Aug 2008)

So you won't tell Dom or Yenrod or (gulp) Simon cc?


----------



## wafflycat (16 Aug 2008)

It's a badge of honour if you can get simoncc to have his head on the point of exploding. Yenners is a sweetie really and Dom is, well.. Dom and it's not his fault he has the same name as the most irritating oik on the telly. That would be enough to make anyone irritable, so he's forgiven.


----------



## vernon (16 Aug 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Gerry: this is the 21st century - that you choose a girlie colour means you are secure enough in your own masculinity to be able to carry it off with aplomb. So there!



There are some shades of pink that I just could not contemplate wearing 

My recently acquired Dave Yates frame is a retina searing fluorescent orange - no chance of addiing it to my N+1 bike collection unnoticed unless I have it resprayed black. Still it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission 

It's a few steps closer to being a whole bike with the stem, headset and handlebars being purchased this week and a dynohubbed front wheel being ordered from my LBS.

I'm now deliberating over the drive train...


----------

